# shifting between critical skill categories



## OzzyOzzy (Jun 10, 2016)

I would like to know, if i have a critical skill permit in one category and get a job in another category that I can qualify for, is it possible to make an application to VFS on the basis of that new job and skill while your current permit is valid?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

OzzyOzzy said:


> I would like to know, if i have a critical skill permit in one category and get a job in another category that I can qualify for, is it possible to make an application to VFS on the basis of that new job and skill while your current permit is valid?


Of course you may make such an application, yes.


----------

